# A few more howlers



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

A couple more I've finished up.


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

Man them are sharp. Nicely done.

John


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys,here's another.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ultramag are you selling these ?


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the coyote paw print, nice touch!


----------



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

youngdon said:


> ultramag are you selling these ?


None of these are for sale,I do make them for sale though.

Here's another.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet you know what the next question is.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

not really.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I bet you know what the next question is.


You should know better than to put trick questions on site!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok your just toying with me here ultramag... I say, nice work ,you say, thanks, I ask ,do you sell them, you say, yep but not these... What is the average speed of a swallow in flight??


----------



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

The airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow is roughly 11 meters per second, or 24 miles per hour***, beating its wings 7-9 times per second (rather than 43). But please note that a 5 ounce bird cannot carry a one pound coconut.

None of the Howlers I have posted are for sale,they have all been sold.
I have not sold any Howlers on this site,are you asking if I have any for sale?-John


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy Grail, BAM!

Come along, Patsy!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very good guys !! Yes ultramag I was inquiring as to if, and how much.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

YD I recivied mine Yesterday from John{ultramag} They are nice Very good workmenship---I really like mine--easy to blow and has great sound---Had the neighbor mutts barking back at 3/4 mile last nite off the porchP.S. mine is a 3 tracker


----------



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Very good guys !! Yes ultramag I was inquiring as to if, and how much.


They are between $30-$60,I have a few I'm working on this week. Acually the one I posted on 9/3 is still for sale,it's $45 shipped.

Thanks Skip,yours is the last one I posted above......


----------



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

ultramag said:


> They are between $30-$60,I have a few I'm working on this week. Acually the one I posted on 9/3 is still for sale,it's $45 shipped.
> 
> Thanks Skip,yours is the last one I posted above......


Hmmm,all that about nothing YD?

Waxed,polished and ready to rock! This call is just over 6" in length. $50 shipped.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I really like this last one UM, and if you should have it available after I get my new upper I'll have a talk with you about it.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

See I'm a big fan of the black horns,but alot of guys like the white ones. I have to do more of them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the contrast of the two tone myself.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm really digging the 2 tone myself too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well we'll see if I can pick up an upper tomorrow at the gun show.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

Whatca buildin' I'm a black gun guy too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

.223, I bought a complete PlumbCrazy lower for just over a hundred bucks and have been trying to fit it in for a while now.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

Howler / Distress combo $50 shipped.
It's kind of hard to see in the pic,I can put some chalk dust in the skull and crossbones if some wants to see it better.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Brightened a little for ya....


----------

